
Using Rake and Rsync for WordPress deployment - r11t
http://adamstacoviak.com/post/257176294/using-rake-and-rsync-for-wordpress-deployment
======
adamstac
@thwarted It's 21 lines and simple to use. 'rake deploy' is much better than
what most WordPress users are doing to deploy an update to their theme.

What's the alternative? FTP? Typing the rsync command by hand each time?

This also assumes that you are using Sass (<http://sass-lang.com/>) and
Compass (<http://compass-style.org/>).

If you want the scoop on using Sass and Compass with WordPress check out the
Compass-WordPress extension at GitHub: <http://github.com/pengwynn/compass-
wordpress>

@smanek Capistrano is WAAAY over-kill. rsync is a better fit and --delete
ensures that you delete files that don't exist on the sending side. Keeps it
simple and clean.

------
thwarted
This sure is long for running three, serially executed commands. What am I
missing here? A Makefile, which is a dependency resolution DSL from before the
term DSL was popular, for this is only like 6 lines, and is much terser and
explicit.

------
smanek
Thanks, I'm currently messing with converting my (Common Lisp) webapp's CSS to
SASS. This suggested it was time for me to use something a little beyond my
ad-hoc conglomeration of Bash scripts I'm currently using.

I was actually just investigating Capistrano - but this seems so easy ...

------
adamstac
I'm working on a Thor (<http://github.com/wycats/thor>) version of this as
well, because I ran into the need to pass options to a task. Plus, Thor is
basically writing a Ruby class.

------
westi
Why not just use your favourite revision control system, e.g. svn, and push
changes out using that?

That way you can go back in time and having a staging server if the project
requires it.

~~~
adamstac
Locally I version control the theme using git so the files are being
versioned. I choose to deploy using rsync to keep things simple.

